# looking for a coyote gun



## bleyenberg (Aug 18, 2010)

looking for the ultimate coyote gun set up any suggestions or for sale let me know 605-359-8574


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Please give us a little to chew on... Are you looking for a custom gun, or factory gun? Do you reload? Budget, long range, short range, semiauto, bolt,... etc.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

rem model 7/243


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is a .50 cal coyote gun.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha thats perfect and only a couple ounces lighter then xdeano's rig


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Remington 700 BDL chambered in 264 RLB.
Pentex 2.5 x 24 x 40 scope.
Ricland bi pod. with the adjustable 48" inch center post.

 Al


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Call up GA Precision, tell them you want a tack driving 1000 yard 260 rem that weighs 8lbs.

Shoot the barrel out practicing from 600-1000 yds, then send it back to GAP for a new barrel. This time add a brake to the requirement.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL, airforcehobbit, that 308 GAP is a beast. GAP rifles are hard to beat. But here's the deal with the GAP, they don't make any better a custom gun then any other competent gun smith with good components. You're looking at 3000+ for a custom GAP though, I'd say pick up a Factory, shoot it out, learn to shoot then think about spending money on the custom. Unless you know how to shoot a custom gun will give you no benifit other than a light bank account.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Rodger that deano you get what you pay for. I love your rig and i hear its a winner. But 600 plus accuracy is too heavy for my fat ***. I have things to learn ats why I love to bump shoulders round here. I will build one once I learn to make my own brass. Gotta bust balls I expect the same back unless its from a lesser man. Sorry to derail 243 6 mm is the only round too throw.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You don't need an expensive gun to kill coyotes. I've shot my fair share of inexpensive guns, they all go boom and they get the lead down range to the intended target. The only thing a more expensive rifle has over a factory is a better barrel, and in some cases not even that, then you're just looking at $$$$$.

I use to shoot coyotes with a cheap Ruger Mark II in 243win with a cheap Bushy scope on it. It was capable of shooting coyotes out to 350yds without a problem. but it was a 1" gun at best at 100yds. I couldn't get that thing to shoot any better than that. I moved up to a Sako in 243, that thing was wonderful and you can definitely see the increased accuracy with the increased amount of money that I spent, it was a half inch gun all day long with the occasional group in the quarter inch range. I ended up selling that gun and still wish that I wouldn't have.

SO, Bleyenberg, you have to ask yourself how much you want to spend on said gun. If it's going to be a fur gun or a killing gun. When you respond we can give you a little better direction to go.

xdeano


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I like an accurate AR15 platform in 223. Great for follow-up shots or multiple dogs. Generally they will run around 7 to 11 pounds complete with scope. You can load them up heavier, but a basic set-up with a free-floated barrel and good scope would be my first recommendation. ARs can be a bit more tricky to shoot accurately, so trigger time is key.

If you prefer a bolt gun, then I'd recommend a Remington 700 LTR in 223 with a good scope. Shorter, handier to carry around with you in the field, yet completely capable. If 223 isn't enough juice for you, then look at a 22-250 or .243 if you shoot in windy locations.


----------



## wing seeker (Feb 26, 2012)

We use basic 12 gauges with HeviShot Dead Coyote ammo....when in the thick woods, it really
seems to be the weapon of choice for us. Kinda like the up close and personal aspect of it as well. :sniper:


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I use the CZ 527 American in .223 55gr bullet and Mberg 835 12g with 3" 4 buck or buffered 3" BB.I plan to try Wins 3 1/2" 4 buck and pray I survive the recoil.


----------



## theoldtrapper (Aug 27, 2012)

is a 270 savage 150 grain soft point a good coyote gun?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

theoldtrapper said:


> is a 270 savage 150 grain soft point a good coyote gun?


That will work really good.


----------



## theoldtrapper (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks for yalls feed back.wondering if anyone wants to trade my cage trap,dont know all the measurements but is 5 foot long,can hold 3 coyotes at once and is the biggest ive ever seen.im looking for size 3or 4 leg hold traps.looking for 6-7 traps.thanks for looking.gimme a call.336-656-9925-chad


----------

